# Swan Hunter/Hawthorn Leslie



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)

Was there today. Swan Hunter's red crane (the swan necked ones) are being dismantled. One has it's jib on the floor already. Great shame and anyone who has an interest I would urge to go and see the vast collection of cranes there while you can. 

We also went inside the old Hawthorne leslie works (pics later in the week.)

I would love see any pictures of ships built there if anyone has any. There were drawings in the offices of steam ships and sailing ships, all just strewn around and troden into the floor... a great shame. Why does no one feel the need to preserve these things when the buildings are being cleared??!


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

dweeb said:


> Was there today. Swan Hunter's red crane (the swan necked ones) are being dismantled. One has it's jib on the floor already. Great shame and anyone who has an interest I would urge to go and see the vast collection of cranes there while you can.
> 
> We also went inside the old Hawthorne leslie works (pics later in the week.)
> 
> I would love see any pictures of ships built there if anyone has any. There were drawings in the offices of steam ships and sailing ships, all just strewn around and troden into the floor... a great shame. Why does no one feel the need to preserve these things when the buildings are being cleared??!


Dweeb,

The answer to your last question is sadly:

Stupidity, lack of imagination, no sense of history and most of all MONEY.

Regards,

Brian

Brian


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

*Swan hunter/Hawthorn Leslie*

All the cranes and steel fabrication equipment at Swan Hunter Yard are being shipped to the Indian port of Mangalore to be re-erected at the Bharati Shipyard. How Sad


----------



## rememberswans (Nov 22, 2007)

*Swan Hunters RIP*

Hi 

I am trying to set up a website and blog to record the Industrial vandalism that is taking place at Swan Hunters.

If anyone wihes to view some pics and read my blog visit 

http://web.mac.com/madie2

I am interested in any stories that ex Swan Hunter shipyard workers have so I can add to my blog. Please email me any tales or stories.

My aim is to use this site as a educational site so that future generations know our industrial heritage and see the iconic cranes that proudly stood along the banks of the river tyne.

Regards

Rememberswans


----------

